# ein Problem mit WAGO für Beleuchtungssystem



## MuhNabil (19 November 2019)

*Sps ausgangsaddressen*

Ich habe mehrere 16fache Ein/Ausgangsmodule, seit letzte Woche sind alle durcheinander. Ich muss die Heizung schalten für Beleuchtung obwohl alles richtig verdrahtet ist und auch im Programm richtig ist.
Wenn ich Licht schalte wäre das z.b. Ausgang 9 auf dem 1. Modul, wenn ich mich einlogge wird das auch im Codesys angezeigt in der Steuerungskonfiguration, aber die SPS schaltet nicht.


----------



## GLT (20 November 2019)

Finger weg, wenn man nicht weiß, was man tut?

Die HW ist nicht so empfindlich, häufige Ausfälle eher nicht bekannt, solange man extern keinen Mist baut.
Wer Teile des Systems im laufenden Betrieb zieht, macht so ziemlich alles falsch v- Lest Mal das Handbuch


----------



## KingHelmer (20 November 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, was du in deiner Frage geändert hast, aber so macht das alles keinen Sinn mehr, was du schreibst, bzw. man weiß gar nicht wo man anfangen sollte.
Grundsätzlich hilft: System Beschreiben, Fehler genau beschreiben, zusätzliche Infos (z.B. ob dein Controller einen Fehler anzeigt oder nicht).

WAGO ist auch nciht WAGO, e!cockpit und 2.3 macht hier schon einen Unterschied


----------



## dingo (20 November 2019)

MuhNabil schrieb:


> ...seit letzte Woche sind alle durcheinander. ...



Dann würde ich zur Fehlersuche erst einmal untersuchen, was den Zustand der letzten Woche verändert hat.

Welche Wago PLC, welche Module sind in welcher Reihenfolge verbaut?
Welche Progammversion wird benutzt, CoDeSysV2 oder e!Cockpit?


----------



## holgermaik (20 November 2019)

> Ich weiß nicht, was du in deiner Frage geändert hast, ....


Die originale Frage war sinngemäß "Warum bleibt die SPS stehen, wenn man die Karten rauszieht"


----------



## GLT (20 November 2019)

Yep - holgermaik bringt es auf den Punkt.

Vermutlich hat man Karten ausgetauscht, neue hinzugefügt, Reihenfolgen geändert und auch  sonst grundlegende Dinge missachtet?
Das Verhalten spricht dafür,dass der Knotenaufbau nicht mehr stimmt.
Sowas mag die gutmütigste Steuerung nicht.


----------

